# cefalea/jaqueca/dolor de cabeza



## uhleeseauh0823

tengo una dolor de cabeza o tengo un dolor de cabeza? 


O TENGO DOLOR DE CABEZA?


*¿qué diferencia hay?
*


muchas gracias


----------



## HyphenSpeedy

> tengo una dolor de cabeza  o tengo un dolor de cabeza ?
> 
> 
> O TENGO DOLOR DE CABEZA?
> 
> 
> *¿qué diferencia hay?
> *



En general, dirías "tengo dolor de cabeza" (I've got a headache). Si dices "tengo un dolor de cabeza...!", debes vigilar la entonación, ya que cambia (en este último caso, se expresa que tienes _mucho _dolor de cabeza).

Un saludo,


----------



## valdo

Hola foreros,
Quisiera saber si las palabras "cefalea" y "jaqueca" se usan en el habla cotidiana..? ¿Cuál de estas frases es la más usada?

  1) tengo cefalea
  2) tengo jaqueca
  3) me duele la cabeza
  4) tengo dolor de cabeza

De antemano muchas gracias,


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola, la más común en mi país es "me duele la cabeza", seguida por "tengo dolor de cabeza" y en último dejo a "tengo jaqueca".

Sakydis


----------



## horusankh

valdo said:


> Hola foreros,
> Quisiera saber si las palabras "cefalea" y "jaqueca" se usan en el habla cotidiana..? ¿Cuál de estas frases es la más usada?
> 
> 1) tengo cefalea
> 2) tengo jaqueca
> 3) me duele la cabeza
> 4) tengo dolor de cabeza
> 
> De antemano muchas gracias,


Hola:

Pues, en el habla cotidiana, por lo menos en México, "cefalea" es una palabra muy formal, casi del ámbito científico. 

"Jaqueca" se usa bastante, pero para nosotros es un dolor de cabeza particular, la jaqueca es un dolor mucho más grande, es un dolor que hace que la persona no tolere ni luz ni sonido, como migraña.

"Me duele la cabeza" y "tengo dolor de cabeza" sí se usan mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Baunilha

Sufrir de jaqueca es sufrir de migraña.
Pues, no puedes utilizar ese término en cualquier contexto.


----------



## bb008

horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pues, en el habla cotidiana, por lo menos en México, "cefalea" es una palabra muy formal, casi del ámbito científico.
> 
> "Jaqueca" se usa bastante, pero para nosotros es un dolor de cabeza particular, la jaqueca es un dolor mucho más grande, es un dolor que hace que la persona no tolere ni luz ni sonido, como migraña.
> 
> "Me duele la cabeza" y "tengo dolor de cabeza" sí se usan mucho.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Hola

Así como lo indico horu en Venezuela es igual, la cefalea es muy formal.

Se utiliza más dolor de cabeza o me duele la cabeza, en cuanto a migraña o jaqueca son dolores más insoportables y prácticamente cuando comienza el dolor para calmarlo es muy difícil. Tengo una persona conocida que dijo haber estado con una migraña/jaquena aproximadamente un año. Y en varias oportunidades el mínimo tiempo que la sufre es de 15 días a un mes.


----------



## Berenguer

En España también la palabra cefalea es un término casi exclusivo de los médicos. 
La gente normal dice "me duele la cabeza" (o como mucho usando sinónimos de cabeza, tales como, melón, pelota, almendra, etc...). 
La jaqueca, como la migraña, son dolores de cabeza muy específicos. 
Un saludo.


----------



## UVA-Q

En México usamos migraña, muy raras veces utilizamos jaqueca.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá decimos "me duele la cabeza" o "tengo dolor de cabeza"; jaqueca de vez en cuando, y migraña cuando ya es una condición crónica. Cefalea ni los médicos la usan.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Confirmo: jaqueca o migraña casi a diario (de una jaquecosa de décadas ). 

Hasta luego


----------



## Mangato

Enhorabuena a la mayoría de los foreros. Si no usan estos términos  Los que tienen dolor de cabeza habitual saben muy bien lo que son migrañas o jaquecas, un dolor que habitualmente se localiza en un hemisferio. Cefalea se utiliza menos, pero es un término médico igualmente muy conocido.


----------



## totor

Según el DRAE

jaqueca.
(Del ár. hisp. šaqíqa, y este del ár. clás. šaq?qah).
1. f. Cefalea recurrente e intensa, localizada en un lado de la cabeza y relacionada con alteraciones vasculares del cerebro.

cefalea.
(Del lat. cephalaea, y este del gr. ????????, de ??????, cabeza).
1. f. Dolor de cabeza.

migraña.
(Del lat. hemicran?a, y este del gr. ?????????).
1. f. jaqueca.

(Los ???????? equivalen a las palabras en griego  .)

Pero para mí, la más usada es



valdo said:


> 3) me duele la cabeza


----------



## HUMBERT0

Jaqueca yo la he escuchado mucho en las películas o telenovelas. Porque a las señoras de la casa siempre les daban jaquecas, en los diálogos se decía algo por el estilo “cariño, me voy a recostar es que traigo una jaqueca”, “Señor la Señora se fue a su alcoba, esta indispuesta, tiene jaqueca”, etc.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú: "*tengo dolor de cabeza*", "*me duele la cabeza*". No escucho *jaqueca* por aquí (esa palabra sólo la recuerdo de las novelas mexicanas... ) y los médicos aquí sí usamos el término *cefalea*. Algunas personas llaman equivocadamente *migraña* a una *cefalea tensional*.

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

En Chile, creo que cada uno de los términos consultados se usan según la intensidad del dolor y su causa.
_Dolor de cabeza_ es el término más frecuente porque se refiere a cualquier dolor, causado por cualquier cosa y de cualquier intensidad.
_Jaqueca_ se refiere a algo más específico y quienes la sufren no tienen dudas para diferenciarla de cualquier otro dolor de cabeza común. Esta palabra, aquí en Chile, es mucho más usada que _migraña_ de la que es sinónimo.
_Cefalea_ se reserva aquí para el ámbito médico y los artículos sobre salud en periódicos y revistas.

Saludos


----------



## floraffo2

HUMBERT0 said:


> Jaqueca yo la he escuchado mucho en las películas o telenovelas. Porque a las señoras de la casa siempre les daban jaquecas, en los diálogos se decía algo por el estilo “cariño, me voy a recostar es que traigo una jaqueca”, “Señor la Señora se fue a su alcoba, esta indispuesta, tiene jaqueca”, etc.


 
Pienso lo mismo
Jaqueca me suena a dialogo de telenovela!
Yo uso las que la mayoría menciono como mas comunes:
"me duele la cabeza" o "tengo dolor de cabeza".


----------



## Aviador

floraffo2 said:


> Pienso lo mismo
> Jaqueca me suena a dialogo de telenovela!
> Yo uso las que la mayoría menciono como mas comunes:
> "me duele la cabeza" o "tengo dolor de cabeza".



Cuidado, muchachos. _Jaqueca_, como digo en mi mensaje anterior, es algo muy específico, diferente de un dolor de cabeza común y corriente.
La jaqueca se caracteriza por producir dolor muy intenso (hasta invalidante) en sólo un lado de la cabeza, alteraciones en la visión, fotofobia, náuseas y vómitos. Se supone que tiene origen neurológico, aunque no se sabe bien qué la desencadena y se presenta en ataques recurrentes a lo largo de gran parte de la vida de una persona.
Aunque la _jaqueca_ (o migraña) es un tipo de dolor de cabeza, quienes la padecen podrán decir que no tiene nada que ver con un «_simple_ dolor de cabeza», aquel producido por un resfrío, el cansancio visual, el estrés, una emoción fuerte, etc.
Deberíase, por lo tanto, usar esos términos según corresponda.

Saludos.


----------



## floraffo2

Aviador said:


> Cuidado, muchachos. _Jaqueca_, como digo en mi mensaje anterior, es algo muy específico, diferente de un dolor de cabeza común y corriente.
> La jaqueca se caracteriza por producir dolor muy intenso (hasta invalidante) en sólo un lado de la cabeza, alteraciones en la visión, fotofobia, náuseas y vómitos. Se supone que tiene origen neurológico, aunque no se sabe bien qué la desencadena y se presenta en ataques recurrentes a lo largo de gran parte de la vida de una persona.
> Aunque la _jaqueca_ (o migraña) es un tipo de dolor de cabeza, quienes la padecen podrán decir que no tiene nada que ver con un «_simple_ dolor de cabeza», aquel producido por un resfrío, el cansancio visual, el estrés, una emoción fuerte, etc.
> Deberíase, por lo tanto, usar esos términos según corresponda.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Si, estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que decis, pero valdo nos pidio el uso cotidiano de las frases, y yo jaqueca no la uso normalmente....lo que no quiere decir que este bien, simplemente hay veces en que uno conoce el significado de las palabras pero no las usa o usa expresiones que las reemplazan y este es mi caso!


----------



## krolaina

¿Y nadie dice "*neuralgia*"? Es lo que digo yo cuando me duele la cabeza y el dolor me baja por  un ojo...


----------



## Mangato

krolaina said:


> ¿Y nadie dice "*neuralgia*"? Es lo que digo yo cuando me duele la cabeza y el dolor me baja por un ojo...


[*neuralgia**.*
(De _neuro-_ y _-algia_).

*1. *f._ Med._ Dolor continuo a lo largo de un nervio y de sus ramificaciones, por lo común sin fenómenos inflamatorios.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
 
Probablemente las migrañas son neuralgias, pero no todas las neuralgias son dolores de cabeza


----------



## ludovic111

De acuerdo con los demás:
Lo que más se dice es: _Tengo dolor de cabeza y me duele la cabeza._


----------



## musicoloco

Mi novia dijo: tengo una haqueca, para decir tengo un mal de cabeza.
Desde adonde viene esa palabra? Y que significa exactamente.


----------



## sayah

*Jaqueca**.* (Delár. hisp. _šaqíqa,_ y este delár. clás. _šaqīqah_).f. Cefalea recurrente e intensa, localizada en un lado de la cabeza y relacionada con alteraciones vasculares del cerebro. *||* *dar *a alguien~*.* fr.coloq. Fastidiarle y marearle con lo pesado, difuso o necio de la conversación.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Esa palabra viene de aquí.

En España, según la región, la letra *J* es pronunciada levemente, como si fuese una *H *aspirada.


EDIT: Perdóname por el pisotón, *sayah*.


----------



## musicoloco

Que interesante, gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## sayah

No pasa nada, estamos aquí para ayudarnos unos a otros


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Para agaregar algo más:

Al menos por acá, esa palabra "jaqueca" solamente se oye decir en las telenovelas y casi siempre de manera exclusiva por parte de las mujeres, quienes la utilizan a manera de excusa para evitar hacer algo, especialmente cuando se trata de complacer a su esposo, novio, amigo, etc. 

A propósito, si querés leer algo más al respecto, hacé, por favor, click en este hilo.

Saludes.

p.s. Acabo de ver que Víctor ya te había dado el mismo enlace. Está muy bueno de leerlo.


----------



## sayah

Que malos sois; no siempre somos así. Musicoloco, es posible que "jaqueca" se utilice en unos contextos un poco más formales que quizás "dolor de cabeza", pero es un equivalente de "dolor de cabeza", por lo que se utiliza indistintamente.


----------



## Keiria

sayah said:


> es posible que "jaqueca" se utilice en unos contextos un poco más formales que quizás "dolor de cabeza", pero es un equivalente de "dolor de cabeza", por lo que se utiliza indistintamente.


 
Para mí no son exactamente lo mismo. Creo que una jaqueca es un dolor de cabeza más fuerte. De todas maneras, tal como dice sayah , es algo "recurrente". Si un día tienes dolor de cabeza, no tienes jaqueca, pero si tienes periodos de dolor de cabeza, sobretodo si es solo en un lado, que te impiden trabajar con normalidad, para mí tienes jaqueca. Algunas veces incluso producen nauseas. La gente que las sufre realmente lo pasa mal.


Y en cuanto a lo del anticonceptivo... todo cuadra: para las que lo utilizan, suele ser algo recurrente, no?  (sino siempre hay mejores excusas)


----------



## ruyaali

No veo porque cefalea tensional no sea equivalente a migraña ya que ambas expresan un nivel extremado de dolor de cabeza.



HUMBERT0 said:


> Jaqueca yo la he escuchado mucho en las películas o telenovelas. Porque a las señoras de la casa siempre les daban jaquecas, en los diálogos se decía algo por el estilo “cariño, me voy a recostar es que traigo una jaqueca”, “Señor la Señora se fue a su alcoba, esta indispuesta, tiene jaqueca”, etc.


Como en todo drama o telenovela este uso es una exageración del dolor de cabeza. Si te das cuenta es usado por mujeres amaneradas y adineradas por cualquier ocurrencia insignificante.


----------



## lauranazario

ruyaali said:


> Como en todo drama o telenovela este uso es una exageración del dolor de cabeza. Si te das cuenta es usado por mujeres amaneradas y adineradas por cualquier ocurrencia insignificante.


No necesariamente. 
Más que estar atado a una clase social adinerada, el vocablo 'jaqueca' puede ser el que se use en el país donde se filma la telenovela (o en el país natal del guionista). En otras palabras, puede ser una preferencia regional.


----------



## Aviador

Concuerdo, pero independientemente del uso regional o por estrato social que la palabra _jaqueca_ tenga en ciertos lugares, estrictamente hablando tiene un significado muy preciso y se refiere a un malestar muy específico. Hace 14 años (¡cómo vuela el tiempo!), intervine en este hilo con lo siguiente:


Aviador said:


> ... En Chile, creo que cada uno de los términos consultados se usan según la intensidad del dolor y su causa.
> _Dolor de cabeza_ es el término más frecuente porque se refiere a cualquier dolor, causado por cualquier cosa y de cualquier intensidad.
> _Jaqueca_ se refiere a algo más específico y quienes la sufren no tienen dudas para diferenciarla de cualquier otro dolor de cabeza común. Esta palabra, aquí en Chile, es mucho más usada que _migraña_ de la que es sinónimo.
> _Cefalea_ se reserva aquí para el ámbito médico y los artículos sobre salud en periódicos y revistas...


y con esto:


Aviador said:


> Cuidado, muchachos. _Jaqueca_, como digo en mi mensaje anterior, es algo muy específico, diferente de un dolor de cabeza común y corriente.
> La jaqueca se caracteriza por producir dolor muy intenso (hasta invalidante) en sólo un lado de la cabeza, alteraciones en la visión, fotofobia, náuseas y vómitos. Se supone que tiene origen neurológico, aunque no se sabe bien qué la desencadena y se presenta en ataques recurrentes a lo largo de gran parte de la vida de una persona.
> Aunque la _jaqueca_ (o migraña) es un tipo de dolor de cabeza, quienes la padecen podrán decir que no tiene nada que ver con un «_simple_ dolor de cabeza», aquel producido por un resfrío, el cansancio visual, el estrés, una emoción fuerte, etc.
> Deberíase, por lo tanto, usar esos términos según corresponda...


----------



## ruyaali

lauranazario said:


> No necesariamente.
> Más que estar atado a una clase social adinerada, el vocablo 'jaqueca' puede ser el que se use en el país donde se filma la telenovela (o en el país natal del guionista). En otras palabras, puede ser una preferencia regional.


Estoy de acuerdo, jaqueca es una palabra perfectamente correcta que describe un dolor de cabeza extremo como su raíz Arabe شق un dolor que quiebra o divide la cabeza. Mi comentario era de su uso en peliculas.


----------



## Aviador

Más bien lo de "dividir la cabeza" se refiere a que la jaqueca tiene como una de sus características más típicas la de afectar sólo un hemisferio de ella, izquierdo o derecho. Además, quiero insistir en que la jaqueca no es simplemente un dolor de cabeza muy fuerte, sino una condición muy específica que tiene origen y síntomas muy particulares. Un dolor muy fuerte o hasta insoportable de la cabeza no es sinónimo de jaqueca.


----------



## oa2169

Nadie ha mencionado la palabra "*cefalalgia*". Esta sí que es del ámbito médico.

Digo lo anterior porque por estos lados he escuchado a personas "normales" (no médicos) utilizando la palabra *cefalea*, pero *cefalalgia* a algunos pocos médicos. (Ah, y al DLE ).


----------

